# Free Betta Drawings!



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi! I'll draw your betta for you if you like! They aren't that good as the other artists on here, but I'll give it a try 

Here's an example of one of my drawings:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ill take 1!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay! I'll have to do it in a while because I have to go somewhere right now
Thanks bryanacute!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Tanks!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

okay bryanacute and Hershey! I finished yours :-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

THANKS! It's so cute!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Very cute! Into the fanart folder it goes!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Your welcome


----------

